
Making a web app within 2days without code - ild98
I am not a programmer but I use product solution tools to create something that is functional and marketable. I remember the feeling of finding and searching for a car instructor then finding car insurance then looking for a car dealership, it was really time-consuming. I thought, why couldn&#x27;t I use a web app that makes the process faster, I can call this service provider, find their location, price, and website without jumping from site to site.
I created drive4ever.net, which focuses on the UK market currently. I assumed that created the product would the hardest thing, but I was wrong. What will differentiate my product and the value I will give to my users kept me thinking really hard. Without proper marketing, no one will know about my product!<p>This week I reached a small milestones. I got myself to post on indie hacker which is a platform for individual creators. Also, I bought the domain drive4ever.net
Used the tool Carrd for the first time which is a tool to create one page sites. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive4ever.carrd.co<p>Signed up for typeform to create questionnaires for the service provider, driving instructors. Bought a logo from looka which uses ai to generate a logo really quickly and with really good quality.
======
xupybd
Could you elaborate on how you built this without code please :)

